# Upcoming Dragon NFX Frameless Goggle



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

wow. those look completely retarded. 

spherical lens > cylindrical lens.


.... i'm guessing the 'my-sister's-pants' crowd will like them - since i don't. :dunno:



side note - anyone remember when a-frames were the pinnacle of peripheral? my how times have changed...

2014: literally a tinted fishbowl - gog/helmet combo :laugh:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> wow. those look completely retarded.


+1

Totally and completely retarded.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

They look like a 10 year old photoshopped them onto your face


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> wow. those look completely retarded.


Agree. 10char


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

they remind me of the lenses from empire events paintball goggles.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

thugit said:


> they remind me of the lenses from empire events paintball goggles.


I used an events mask when i used to play airball, i loved it. The only problem was it stopped right at the eyebrows, so you had to wear a bandana because getting shot in your forehead is not fun. I would have to say i would need to see these to pass judgement. and another +1 on the "wtf, why cylindrical"


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

They'll be popular for a year or two im guessing. Not everyone wants to shell out $150+ for 1 pair of goggles


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

They remind of the old wrap around shades from the 80's. You know, the ones with no frame at all, just wrapped onto your face. Kind of like these ... Yep, just like 'em to me.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Dude, is that the kid from Indiana Jones? :laugh: indeeeeee!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Brett the Hitman Heart?


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

They look like the ones Doc Brown wears in BTTF 2!


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Brett the Hitman Heart?
> View attachment 8855


First thing that popped out in my head too. Excellence of Execution! :laugh:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

jcam1981 said:


> They look like the ones Doc Brown wears in BTTF 2!


He actually first wore them at the end of BTTF1 when he came back from the future to tell MJF about the trouble in the future regarding his kids...there by setting up for the sequel.

But good call on the glasses.


While im in this thread ill say one more time just how stupid those goggles look.


----------

